# your favorite skyscraper?



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

post your favorite skyscraper:cheers:i'll post later.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

That one in London, which reminds egg with nice colour of glasses :banana:


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Woolworth 
im drunk, so no pic for at least 5 days


----------



## Chong (Jun 27, 2008)

Asian talls like the Taipei 101, Beijing CCTV tower, and the Burj Dubaikay:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Chrysler building and Burj Dubai


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Bank of China


----------



## Hightech Pro (Dec 27, 2008)

Definitely the Shanghai World Financial Center


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Petronas towers, IFC, burj dubai, SWFC


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

that funny Harrods building(organic form),....


----------



## damian89 (Jul 30, 2008)

ESP


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Whats that? 

Chrysler is the best skyscraper ever constructed and i doubt it will or can ever be toped


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Scotia Plaza, Toronto

Swiss Re Tower or the Gherkin, London

Kingdom Tower, Riyadh


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Bank of China in Hong Kong, absolutelly magnificent and totally uniqe


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

my fav one is nakheel harbour!yay!:banana:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ It doesn't exist yet


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

lol dubai fanatics,....


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

as a Chinise..I thought CCTV is ugly,just like pants,,or trousers or something else...

BUT I‘m glad u guys like it,now I begin to like it...

my favourite is SWFC


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Nice one. It certainly stands out from the crowd, but my favourite leans toward the traditional. 1 St. Thomas in Yorkville (Toronto):


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I always like The BoC. This is I.M. Pei's finest scraper and its in HK!


----------



## dean87 (May 18, 2010)

burj al-bitrunas fi malaizi...


----------



## Gaqua77 (Sep 7, 2012)

KL Tower - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## 101rider (Jun 26, 2009)

My favorite skyscraper is Turning Torso


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Here are some I can think of right now:

*Devon Tower (Oklahoma City/USA)*








_Source: Wikipedia_

*John Hancock Center (Chicago/USA)*








_Source: Wikipedia_

*Shanghai World Financial Center (Shanghai/China)*








_Source: Wikipedia_

*Shangri-La Vancouver (Vancouver/Canada)*








_Source: Wikipedia_


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Top 10 Favourite built/nearly built buildings:

1. Ryugyong Hotel
2. Mercury City Tower
3. Trump World Tower
4. Shard
5. Wells Fargo Center, Minneapolis
6. 1WTC
7. KLI 63, Seoul
8. Woolworth Building
9. City National Plaza, LA
10. Turning Torso

Honorable mention: Old WTC which shares my #1 spot.


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

1. World Trade Center pre 9/11
2. International Commerce Center 
3. Shanghai's World Financial Center


----------



## nightingale.sc (Sep 22, 2012)

I always liked the PPG tower in Pittsburgh. It is a skyscraper that resembles a castle.


_________________
Halong bay tours-Vietnam travel agency-Lagoon Explorer


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

impossible to say which my favourite skyscraper is. there are just too many awesome towers on earth . 

Just a few of them: Burj Khalifa, Shanghai world financial Center, Aon Center ( Chicago ), Burj Al Arab, International Commerce Center in Hongkong....and so much more


----------



## meetkaur142 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry......


----------



## bartolovic (Sep 24, 2012)

I've always had a thing for petronas tower, wtc and Rialto down here in melbourne. Not the largest here anymore.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

It´s really hard to choose only a few, to choose one its nearly impossible for me so here are a few which come to my mind atm.

Empire State Building, NYC - soo iconic









mrakodrapy.com

Jin Mao building, Shanghai

Shanghai - Jin Mao Building by Rolandito., on Flickr

IFC, Guangzhou








http://www.jmhdezhdez.com/2011/11/guangzhou-ifc-international-finance.html

Aqua, Chicago








http://www.jmhdezhdez.com/2011/05/aqua-tower-chicago-studio-gang.html

New York by Gehry, NYC








http://www.ronenbekerman.com/interview-with-dbox/

Torre Caja, Madrid - from EU


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have lots of favorite skyscrapers, too lazy to type it all.
but one of it is the Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower


Shinjuku Cocoon Bldg at Night by kiri-fuda, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Jongno Tower, Seoul


Flickr에서 renan4님의 Jongno Tower (Seoul)


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ :shocked: no offense, but I think it's ugly.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Spurdo said:


> I have lots of favorite skyscrapers, too lazy to type it all.
> but one of it is the Mode Gakuen Cocoon Tower
> 
> 
> Shinjuku Cocoon Bldg at Night by kiri-fuda, on Flickr


No offense, but I also think your choce is quite ugly.
Because that reminds me of silkworms and bugs.
But i respect your choice as long as people are different and beauty is in the eyes of behoder.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^I guess we're even. but how does it remind you of bugs? The appearance of the building or the name?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, cocoon tower's name and shape
Especially, I fear so many white striped lines of cocoon tower's facade.


Flickr에서 hirosan님의 Domo Gakuen Cocoon Tower


Flickr에서 myriorama님의 cocoon


Flickr에서 LooknFeel님의 Silk Cocoon


Flickr에서 白石崖님의 Silkworm


----------



## DDragonNk (Oct 31, 2011)

Torre PwC - Madrid, Spain, EU


----------

